# How will I know? Has anyone used...



## Trumbull1969 (Oct 8, 2014)

Has anyone tried the mspy cell phone tracker that was listed in the "Standard Evidence" post? Currently my WH and I are in "reconciliation." I found out three months ago that he was meeting women for sex. He has only admitted to cheating within the last few months, and he doesn't know that two weeks ago I looked up googlehistory and found his extensive emails going back 6 years. Before I discovered that he told me he doesn't want me to leave, that he loves me, and agreed to take a polygraph test, but we haven't it scheduled it yet. He appears to be trying, and we've talked extensively and emotionally. He tells me that he "made a mistake" and wants me to stay, and says does love me and he's very sorry to have hurt and devastated me. He doesn't want to go to marriage counseling, and claims I can see the phone bill. I still do not trust him, so I met with an attorney (he doesn't know this, but at this point I must look out for myself.) What I plan to do is this. Since he claims that he has stopped all communication with women, I want to continue to gather evidence from his cell phone, and computer, which he gave me the passwords to (but I still believe he's hiding secret ones since I don't have access to his work computer). Since I don't quite trust polygraph tests I want to use a cell phone tracker and a remote keylogger so that when I gather the evidence SINCE our "reconciliation" I can prove he's been lying and has continued to seek and meet with women, and then I will present him with divorce papers. He thinks he fooled me three months ago by saying he did not have sex (he said, "You can't prove a negative.") This is so sad, and at first I was shaking with devastation, but I have finally worked up the resolve to actively protect myself so I won't be fooled again. Advice please on mspy or a keylogger, please! Thank you so much for reading my post !!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

"A" mistake?


----------



## Trumbull1969 (Oct 8, 2014)

To Mattmatt -- I told him cheating was no "mistake." It was a choice.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Don't have much experience with those particular tools so I cannot help you there.

You know he offers the cell phone records because they are clean right. They are clean because he has a burner phone. You know that right? His phone and email will be squeaky clean going forward, but that doesn't mean squat. 

I can see reconciliation after an affair, but not after several. Sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

If you know he hasn't told the truth why are you staying with him? More truth won't make you feel any better you know. 

Cut and run.


----------



## Trumbull1969 (Oct 8, 2014)

Since he says he wants to reconcile, I am giving him that chance. But I am following the advice of the Standard Evidence post -- EYES OPEN, MOUTH SHUT, DO NOT CONFRONT. He claims that he never had full intercourse, only hand jobs, and claims, "You can't prove a negative" when I said I didn't believe him. Since our reconciliation of only three months, I want to gather evidence to see if he is telling me truth and not continuing to seek out other women.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

But he's lying about the cheating only going back 3 months, you KNOW he's lying and yet you allow this to continue.

This makes zero sense.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Trumbull1969 said:


> To Mattmatt -- I told him cheating was no "mistake." It was a choice.


I was thinking a drunken one night stand is a mistake.

Sex with several different people over a period of time? That's no mistake.


----------



## danger_mouse (Apr 21, 2014)

Polygraph ASAP.

Followed by D papers being served and getting on with living a long and happy life with him in your rearview as you drive off into the sunset.

Stop trying to find out for sure at this point, the horse bolted a while back, this stretches further back than he will ever want to admit, possibly years??? But th poly will give you closure, serving D papers will rid you of his sorry a$$.


----------

